# 90gal DIY stand



## jc2133 (Dec 15, 2013)

Just wanted to show off my stand that I just completed. 
Materials:
9 - 2x4's
1 box of #8 - 2.5" wood screws
Total time - just shy of 3 hours. Could've been quicker but I was cutting on the fly without any drawn up dimensions.
Total cost - $35.
So in 3 hours + $35, I have myself a fully functional stand :dancing:

It was pretty cold out so I figured I'd just stay inside the garage. 




Center pieces were cut to 16"


I ended up deciding on a height of 32". Giving my overall dimensions as 49x19x32


I forgot to take a few picture but here it is with the pieces being wedged between the top and bottom pieces


Starting to look like a stand






And here it is almost complete


As I said...almost complete. I plan on putting a center brace. Then have a shelf on the right side of the stand. While the left side won't, leaving room for the canister filter.


What's left to do is give it a light stain or clear coat it to protect it from water. I'm still undecided if I want to skin it or not.


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

That's pretty good, my carpentry skills suK. Other than that I am pretty handy. Are you planning on finishing it out in any color or stain?? Or build a "lip" so the tank can't get pushed off?


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

workharddieproud said:


> Are you planning on finishing it out in any color or stain?? Or build a "lip" so the tank can't get pushed off?


If you've ever tried to move a 90 gallon...it won't need a lip


----------



## jc2133 (Dec 15, 2013)

workharddieproud said:


> That's pretty good, my carpentry skills suK. Other than that I am pretty handy. Are you planning on finishing it out in any color or stain?? Or build a "lip" so the tank can't get pushed off?


I decided just to put a clear coat of polyurethane on the frame. Which will hopefully be done by this weekend. And no lip along the sides. 90 gallons of water is pretty **** heavy. Very doubtful that it'll be pushed off, unless on purpose :x .

If you're pretty handy as you said, you should have no problem constructing this stand. My carpentry skills aren't the best, just enough to get by. Just follow the old saying, measure twice and cut once 

Below is the YouTube video that I got the plans from:


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

lilscoots said:


> workharddieproud said:
> 
> 
> > Are you planning on finishing it out in any color or stain?? Or build a "lip" so the tank can't get pushed off?
> ...


Even my stand with a 125g has a lip or recessed where the tank sits in.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm not saying stands don't have them, but it will take a great deal of force to slide a 90 gallon tank full of water off of a 2x4 stand.


----------



## jc2133 (Dec 15, 2013)

Here are a few updated pictures of the canopy.



Lid open:




This is the down part of using cheap 1/2" plywood. Lucky for me the middle bowed in allowing for the magnets to keep the lid shut. I'll probably replace the lid before adding the cichlids in.


Close up view of the shop light sitting on the ledge. As you can see the side plywood acts as a lip and keeps the shop light from sliding off the sides.




Top view


1/4" lip on the bottom


Inside shots


I didn't notice till after I took these inside shots that I'll have to find shorter screws or just grind these down.


A few things left to do on the canopy:
1. Paint the inside white and then apply some clear polyurethane.
2. Paint the exterior black and then apply some clear polyurethane.

For the stand, paint it black and then apply some clear polyurethane.


----------

